# Orbit Lighting ?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Im looking for a good light setup for my new 80 gallon tank comming next week
and have been looking at this one...

http://www.marineandreef.com/shoppro/power_Orbit.html

Its the 48" one with 260 Watts
(2) 65w Dual Daylight and (2) 65w Dual Actinic

Also has LED on it which Im told when the lights shut off at night the LED lights
up and makes a moon effect type over the top of the tank.... Anyone have
expirence wit this light and whats your thoughts on it ? Would you recomend it ?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have two of the Orbit fixtures. I replaced the actinic bulbs with plant friendly ones. The one that you linked uses square pin bulbs.

Their reflectors are much better than the Current Satellites and the Coralife Aqualights.

I really like them for PC's, but many folks are going with T5 systems.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

So the (2) 65w Dual Actinic bulbs wont cut it for a fully planted tank ?
Also can you link me to the T-5 lighting, thanks....


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's some sites:
http://sunlightsupply.com/default.cfm?sid=A1FD52E0E0815D5534C74BD83A30B45A&
http://www.giesemann.de/11,2,,.html
http://www.aquabuys.com/page/aqb/CTGY/d1a
http://www.aquacave.com/Lighting.aspx?gclid=CMb6u_OOjZACFQIQFQodMWg2uA
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~lighting__index.html
http://www.customaquatic.com/customaquatic/subcategorypage.asp?SubCatID=lt-t5


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

From reading over the diff types of T-5 lighting I dont see how they are any
better than the Orbit Lighting.... and they are all the same price...


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok good news, I just spoke with the guy at the LFS Im buying the Orbit
Lighting from... He says he'll hook me up with a deal... At first he was going to sell
me the light system for $280 then I did my research and found they are only $239 online...
so I called him and he kinda got a lil angry saying of course thats his price and he has
to make a bit money off of it (Understandable).... But then I call him today he says he'll do it for
$250 only 11 dollars more then online but he'll provide a one year warranty at his store and he'll switch out the Antic bulbs AT COST.... I think that ment his price... so I'm probably looking
at $270 with 4 x 65 Watt daylight bulbs... Good deal ?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Mr. Fish said:


> he kinda got a lil angry saying of course thats his price...


guys sounds like a putz.
fixtures have big margins.
it's 2008 and everyone
checks Internet prices.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...urrent-usa-orbit-24-hour-lighting-system.html

just buy it online where you won't pay tax
won't pay shipping, and can get daylight
bulbs for as little as $14.

try this guy for a cheaper refurb/openbox;
he gave me all daylight bulbs and ship free;
http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=493
for the same $230 petmountain sells for.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea I know...how much did you pay in total ?


----------

